# Limited Connectivity-LAN and Wifi[moved from vista]



## ghansonuoi (Mar 9, 2008)

Looking for a little assistance. I have a Dell E1405- just over a year old. Installed with XP when it came then had a vista upgrade from Dell. Vista was in place for 9 months and used wi-fi (public) and home DSL LAN connections for a long time. Several months ago, both wireless and cable stopped working suddenly. Had not changed any settings or installed anything further.

I have a cable modem that works fine with a desktop with XP. When I plug in to the cable modem to my laptop (vista) - I get a limited connectivity - Only local connection and no connection to the internet.

I have lurked on lots of forums for support. 

Have reset network adaptor, run the diagnostics through the network and sharing center multiple timex

I uninstalled all Norton.

I reinstalled vista.

I reinstalled vista again with a clean/format install after backing up my drive.

I have a Broadcom 440x 10/10. I have disabled it and re-enabled it mutliple times.
Wireless- Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

I took it to Geek Squad. They recommended reinstalling Vista (which I did).
My ipconfig:

Wirelss Lan: Disconnected

Ethernet adapater LAN:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix: 
Link-local IPv6 Address: fe80::58ca:fc3a:a79e:c9a7%8
IPv4 Address : 169.254.1.1
Subnet Mask 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway: 169.254.2.2

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection*6

Connection Specific DNS Suffix: 
Link Local IPv6 Address: fe80::5efe:169.254.1.1%11
Default Gateway:

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection& 7:
Media State : Media Disconnected

Two issues:
1. Is it software or hardware (my thoughts - software)
2. Any ideas or solutions?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to networking section


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## ghansonuoi (Mar 9, 2008)

Hadn't tried these. I ran them - everything said - "reset" and told me to reboot. I did - but still having the same issue- limited connectivity.
Any further thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you tried a new cable, and a new port on the router/switch you're connected to? After that, I'd be looking at the NIC in the machine.


----------

